# the future of my B14...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres a photoshopped pic modeling hwat I want it to look like...

cosmetic specs will be

syndicate grille
syndicate hood
home made eyebrows 
R33 Bumper
Buddy Club Sides
Stillen Rear Valance
Stealth Halo's and Corners 
17" Konig Villains 
2" Sprint Drop 
Repaint Nissan Super Black
oh and dark tint, not the mirror crap like in the picture, probably 20 or 15....
what do you think about that set up


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

me likes!!! a sleek black low pro sexy 200sx??? hellz yeah!!! :thumbup: 

you gonna paint the grille and hood black too, right......not made out of CF?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

everything will be black, thoe the hood will be CF, but painted.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

good looking james !

might want to do a retrofit on those halo for hid so you can see better.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Is that a rubber chicken in the rear tire? If so, I'd say go for it. We don't have nearly enough rubber chicken cars on the road.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it....what is that in the rear wheel?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks good. I like....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that is a pole on the rear tire... I used another members pic without permission but I edited enough so that it isnt really noticable, anyway that was in front of his rear tire so its in front of mine...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats a nice looking car


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dryboy, please read this - http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45319


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I like the look. Probably cause it reminds me a lot of my car. I've redid my tint to 20% (it's dark, but it just looks too good), I'm down 2" in the front and 1.5" in the back, got the blacked out lights, and I've got the c/f hood and the c/f Syndicate grille. Even down to the 17" Villains that are on my car now. I also say go for it. :cheers: 

I think the c/f hood and the grille will end up on my VE though. Boy when the weather gets warm around here, it's on again.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sam, I know, I saw that, which is why I chopped it the way I did, I think i did a good job changing it from being that car, which is why I put it in that background. Sorry, but I dont really like this new rule...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your feelings toward this rule have no impact on the rule's inforcement. It's a rule because it's a law, and both you and NF could have charges pressed if the owner of that vehicle and/or the intellectual property owner felt like it.

All Photoshopped images posted on this board are subject to that rule. You may not edit a copyrighted photograph for any purpose without the permission of both the owner of the vehicle in question, _and_ the intellectual property owner. This means you need permission from both the owner of the car, and the person who took the photograph. Editing a photograph to the point where it's no longer recognizable still falls under these guidelines. Also, taking a piece off another person's car and putting it on your car falls under these guidelines.

In most cases, the permission need not be formal - a simple PM will do.

Like it or not, I will be strictly enforcing these rules. Unless you can provide evidence that you have permission to edit this photograph, it needs to be removed, please.

If anyone has any questions about this, please shoot me a PM or contact me via AIM and I'll do my best to explain the reasoning and laws behind this.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and if anyone is curious.......when someone takes a picture of ANYTHING, that picture is automatically copyrighted to the person who took the pic. its a law believe it or not.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is true. It's called Intellectual Property Rights, and they're a package of rights that are a part of international copyright law. It basically states that the rights to own, distribute, modify, copy, and use for profit is guaranteed exclusively to the owner of the intellectual property. If the IP owner wishes to give or extend such rights to others, that's his/her choice, but ultimately, they control all rights to the photograph/writing/music/whatever.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

People like teddy rims, otherwise I wouldn't hook em' up.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Some people do, some people don't, as I'm sure you'll recall, Shawn  . Either way, if they don't ask for photoshops of their ride, Teddy rims, as cool as they car, shouldn't be photoshopped on. Sucks, I know.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

does NF has a copywrite on the smilies it provides?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Those copyrights would belong to a number of people. Each one belongs to the creator of the smiley, unless they have given their rights to another person/entity. For instance, the default smileys that come with vBulletin belong to Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd., as far as I know.


----------

